# Lady Jess



## Hopie (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi, my Father in Law sold his Contest 29 'Lady Jess' a couple of years ago. Has anyone see her, wanted to take some photo's for our album.
Thanks.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

That's quite a long shot, but you should indicate the area of the world one might expect to find her and anything that might make her unique. The current owner could have changed the name. I assume you've tried to reach them, looked up registration records, etc. 

Something makes me wonder if there is more to this than wanting a photo.


----------

